# Hoffmann 2009 - 7,75



## NOS-Trial (2. April 2009)

Hoffmann 2009 - The "light" Answer


ein weiterer Rahmen der neuen Hoffmann 2009 Reihe... wie immer ein Meisterwerk von L.Hoffmann

spezielle Kombination vom "normalen" TheAnswer 2009 mit dem "HS33-Kamel" (Sebo)



das ganze Bike sollte leicht, einzigartig und Wettkampfbereit sein...



TheAnswer 2009

WB: 1010
CS: 362
BB: +80 / +70


Rahmen... 1480g

Bike... 7750g


wobei man noch ein paar Feinheiten machen kann... zb. Lenkergriffe (40g), HR-Schlauch (35g), Ti-Achsen (73g), HS33 Entlüftungsschraube (2g) wären dann 7600g




noch ein haufen Bilder vom Gesamtbike und der special-details die das Bike (wie gewünscht) einzigartig machen...













































the new (light) "IBS" <br />










konifizerte Rohre... wie bei den anderen 2009er Rahmen
http://www.t-t-h.de/Neuer%20Ordner/News%20Bike/CIMG0852.JPG






HR-Nabe Hoffmann-Special<br />















2,0-1,8-2,0 spokes + Monty Felge






some 2,0-1,8-2,0 spokes und ne Echo 2006 Felge










getauschter Leitungsansatz










the "spanish" headset (Comas, Abant)
















light... (49g)





























Video dürfte es in 4-5 Tagen auch eins geben...


----------



## Fabi (2. April 2009)

Und die ganzen Stahlschrauben, die man auf den Bildern sieht, sollen also Leichtbau sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. April 2009)

Fabi schrieb:


> Und die ganzen Stahlschrauben, die man auf den Bildern sieht, sollen also Leichtbau sein?



Und die ganzen Kommentare von dir, die man im Forum manchmal liest, sollen also schlau sein?

:-D
du alter kludscheißßer du.....manmanman.......;-)
nicht böse sein, nur spaß.

Max


----------



## AcaPulco (2. April 2009)

Ja, ich dacht mir das zwar nich mit den Schrauben, aber warum kein Loch im Steuerrohr und warum ne KMC Kette? Ne Shimano hält genausogut und wiegt weniger.


----------



## TRAILER (2. April 2009)

shimano hält bestimmt nicht genauso.


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. April 2009)

das Bike sollte zwar so leicht wie möglich sein... aber deshalb auf so teilweise "Notlösungen" wie MowJoe (Gelände), "Mini-Kette" und Mg-Gabeln sind mir nich ganz geheuer...

zu den Schrauben  es sind überall ausser am VR und an den Halteschellen Titan/Alu Schrauben.  Alu-Schrauben fürs VR liegen bereit - ob ich an den Halteschellen-Schrauben was mache, weiss ich noch nich genau... Titan - teuer

Steuerrohrausfräßung kommt bei gelegenheit auch noch eine. dauert aber noch...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. April 2009)

Ist an dem Bike auch mal irgendwas berechnet wurden oder ist das wieder so ne Geschichte wo die Fahrer auf gut Glück testen? Wenn ich die Sache mit den Langlöchern in der Nabe sehe glaub ich an keine Berechnung. Das Bike ist vielleicht was für Kinder aber nix für ein Jahr.


----------



## Benzman22 (2. April 2009)

was für ein gelaber. der lorenz baut schon lang genug rahmen glaub mir der weiß was er macht. und die nabe hält die langlöcher tun der stabilität keinen abbruch. ein paar jahre maschinenbau studium und du kannst sowas einschätzen. lasst doch einfach die wagen vermutungen, is echt manchmal lächerlich. amen


----------



## duro e (2. April 2009)

> was für ein gelaber. der lorenz baut schon lang genug rahmen glaub mir der weiß was er macht. und die nabe hält die langlöcher tun der stabilität keinen abbruch. ein paar jahre maschinenbau studium und du kannst sowas einschätzen. lasst doch einfach die wagen vermutungen, is echt manchmal lächerlich. amen



so seh ich das nämlich auch , vorallem es sind doch schon viele bikes mit solchen naben unterwegs und die halten doch tadellos , wieso dann so ein gefasel.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. April 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ist an dem Bike auch mal irgendwas berechnet wurden oder ist das wieder so ne Geschichte wo die Fahrer auf gut Glück testen? Wenn ich die Sache mit den Langlöchern in der Nabe sehe glaub ich an keine Berechnung. Das Bike ist vielleicht was für Kinder aber nix für ein Jahr.



Wer berechnet denn schon seine Rahmen,Koxx,Monty,und wie sie alle heissen,da ist doch jeder Käufer ein Testfahrer.
Wichtig ist doch wirklich nur,wie es aussieht wenn wirklich was kaputt 
geht.Denke der Lorenz weiss was er macht,und kann mir nicht vorstellen,das es Probleme gibt,wenn wirklich mal ein Riss usw.entsteht,da gibt es andere Firmen die sich da ganz anders anstellen.


----------



## florianwagner (2. April 2009)

also ich hab beim lorenz n taschenrechner rumliegen sehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (2. April 2009)

Ob jetzt berechnet oder nicht, eigentlich egal, dass das ein reines Wettkampfrad ist versteht sich von selbst. Wenn man hart und schranzig streeten will, dann sollte es nicht dieses Bike werden sondern halt ein Standard Deng. Wenn man für den Wettkampf was einzigartiges und sehr leichtes will, bitteschön, there you go. Meins wär´s ned, aber wer es handeln kann, sicher nett zu fahren.


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. April 2009)

ich denke die 20 Jahre Erfahrung vom Lorenz nimmt ihm keiner - das dürfte sicher so manche Berechnung ersetzen

zur Nabe... es gibt sicherlich stabilere und es dürfte auch das maximale sein was an einer Nabe zu holen ist.

aber wie von Heizerer2000 schon gesagt, jeder Käufer ist Tester.

Besonders beim Lorenz... wenn man die Anzahl der Koxx+Monty zu Hoffmann vergleicht - aber dann hat man halt was einzigartiges

naja muss jeder selber wissen, was ihm zusagt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. April 2009)

Sie ist wunderschön


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. April 2009)

Ich will die Geschichte mit meinem Hoffmann nicht wieder aufrollen. Und es gibt viele Rahmenhersteller die ihre Rahmen bzw. ihr Zeug vorher berechnen z.B. Syntace. Und die kleinen Labersäcke die hier rumpranzen "studier erstmal paar Jahre Maschinenbau" sind solche kleinen Theoretiker die Null plan haben und nie in der Praxis tätig waren. Ich mach gerade meinen Maschinenbautechniker, weil ich nicht als blanker Theoretiker ins Maschinenbaustudium gehn wollte und wir berechnen so ein Zeug zu Genüge Klar stimmt es das jeder Fahrer ein Tester ist aber trotzdem sollte man vorher paar Belastungen abchecken. Ich will damit auch nicht sagen das der Hoffmann Null plan hat. Ich bin bloß der Meinung das das Zeug kein Jahr bei hartem Einsatz überlebt und man die meisten Teile im laufe diese Jahres auswechseln muss was natürlich der wahre Hoffmannfan hier niemals preisgeben würde.


----------



## Benzman22 (2. April 2009)

is klar gut das wir dich haben.... 

bei nem wettkampfrahmen geht es überhaupt nicht um dauer haltbarkeit. man baut ja auch keinen F1 motor in nen golf und erwartet von ihm das er 100 000 km hält nur mit drei ölwechseln und ein paar neuen kerzen.

die dimensionierung muss immer dem einsatzzweck entsprechen, dass müsstest du als maschinenbautechniker aber wissen.....

und jetzt buch zu


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. April 2009)

Benzman22 schrieb:


> is klar gut das wir dich haben....
> 
> bei nem wettkampfrahmen geht es überhaupt nicht um dauer haltbarkeit. man baut ja auch keinen F1 motor in nen golf und erwartet von ihm das er 100 000 km hält nur mit drei ölwechseln und ein paar neuen kerzen.
> 
> ...



Na noch besser das wir dich haben sonst hätte ich ja nix zum lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (2. April 2009)




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. April 2009)

muss das denn immer sein 

verdirbt mir ja echt die laune


----------



## trialelmi (2. April 2009)

btw lorenz weiss ganz sicher was er macht er testet vor einer neuen serie immer mit den entsprechenden fahrern ehe es publik wird!


----------



## TRAILER (2. April 2009)

bei mir komm der verdacht auf das msc aus der klappse aus schreibt.
die lassen ihn einfach nicht raus deswegen ist er immer so angepisst.

ps ist doch nur spass von mir hahahahahaha


----------



## hspteiler (3. April 2009)

so ein Schmarrn
wegen den 50g die diese zusätzlichen Löcher da bringen........vor allem die 2 Langlöcher neben den Ventilen also nehmts mir nicht Übel........man kanns auch übertreiben.......
schaut aus wie vom Sperrmüll........sowas hat man anfangs der 80er mal gemacht.......
ich würd ja wenn scho noch den Lack abkratzen, hat Mercedes auch mal so gemacht und damit Siege eingefahren.......
vorm Wettkampf Fingernägel schneiden und Ohren waschen, bringt nochmal paar Gramm......

so denn.....


----------



## florianwagner (3. April 2009)

Registriert seit: Apr 2009


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. April 2009)

Beiträge
    1





was für viele Leute auch immer ein großer Punkt bei Leichtbau/Tuning ist...


525Rainer schrieb:


> faszination technik und spass am basteln.


----------



## franktrial (3. April 2009)

Nochmal zu der Sache mit dem Berechnen auf verschiedenste Festigkeiten eines Rahmens. Leider sind diese Sache alleine mit einem Taschenrechner und ein paar Formeln nicht getan. Nötig sind Programme, z.B FEM (Fenite Elemente Methode) um zu sehen wo so ein Rahmen brechen könnte, oder wo die größten Belastungen sind. Diese Programm sind aber nicht so günstig und ein kleiner Rahmenbauerbetrieb kann sich das wohl kaum leisten. Dazu kommt auch noch das jeder Fahrer einen anderen Fahrstiel hat, was man bei der FE-Methode schlecht mit einbeziehen kann. Ich denke das Koxx und Monty, warscheinlich solche Programm nutz, aber die bauen ja auch nicht nur Trialrahmen.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. April 2009)

ich glaub schon das man alles berechnen kann... nur wer hat mal die kräfte gemessen, die auftreten?...

also ich denke die ganze dikusion um haltbarkeit is hier eh total daneben...
ich werd mir nach meinem stark kritisierten kamel projekt jetzt noch n leichtes 26er hoffmann baun... was solls...


jedem das seine, mir das beste ;-)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. April 2009)

den vergleich mit dem F1 wagen fand ich sehr treffend, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spanishgapper (3. April 2009)

Um so ein FME anwenden zu können, müsste man wahrscheinlich erstmal einen guten Fahrer mit Sensoren ausstatten und dann noch Gewichtsdaten des Fahrers eingeben um so genau zu sehen, wo sich bei welcher Fahrtechnik gerade der Schwerpunkt befindet und somit die größte Belastung am Rahmen auftritt (es ist ja nicht wie z.B. beim Auto, dessen Schwerpunkt immer leicht zu ermitteln ist, das man einfach nur geradeaus gegen eine Mauer fahren lässt). 

Ich stelle mir das jetzt so ganz Hollywood-like vor, sieht man ja öfter mal in irgendwelchen Making-ofs ([ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxn5abEbP3M"]YouTube - Bob Burnquist - Tony Hawk Project 8[/ame])

Und wenn Koxx oder Monty jemals so etwas gemacht hätten, gäbe es ganz bestimmt auch Videos davon (ist ja schließlich gute Werbung). Daher halte ich Berechnungen in größeren Maßen auch eher für unwahrscheinlich. Meiner Meinung nach kochen die auch alle nur mit Wasser. Die machen einfach nur das Material dünner und können durch Erfahrung mit Rahmenbrüchen etwas genauer analysieren, wo sie Gewicht einsparen können und wo nicht.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. April 2009)

TRAILER schrieb:


> bei mir komm der verdacht auf das msc aus der klappse aus schreibt.
> die lassen ihn einfach nicht raus deswegen ist er immer so angepisst.
> 
> ps ist doch nur spass von mir hahahahahaha



Das weisst du auch bloß weil du ne Zelle weiter sitzt...hehehe.

Ne mal im ernst. Ich mein, kauft euch doch die Rahmen, ist doch gut fürn Hoffmann . Der muss ja auch von was leben. Ich vergleich bloß immer mit anderen Rahmenherstellern wo ich mehr vertrauen in die Konstruktion hätte wie z.B. Atomz. Ich seh das einfach alles mal aus der Sicht des Fahrers der sich seine Teile alle selber kaufen muss und wo man sich immer wieder frägt wieso man für so einen Schei$$ der nur einen Monat hält soviel ausgeben muss. Wenn man den Vorteil hat und die Teile beim Wettkampf vom Hoffmann vor Ort ausgetauscht bekommt ist das bestimmt was anderes


----------



## tommytrialer (3. April 2009)

Ich bin begeistert wie gutgläubig alle sind...

Glaubt ihr echt das Koxx und Monty überhaupt was berechnen?
Wenn die neue Montygabel am Kamel gerade mal einem Monat hält bei den deutschen Topfahrern oder die Koxx Topfahrer mindestens 5 Gabeln und 5 Rahmen im Jahr brauchen?  Da machen die Leute aber schlechte Arbeit...
Von den leichten Echogabeln und Rahmen mal abgesehen, dagegen sind Koxx und Co. ja fast Premiumprodukte. Ein Tipper auf 9 und dann gute Nacht um 8.

Jeder Gewichtsvorteil am Rad bringt einen Sportler weiter, jedoch kann man nicht nur am Rad arbeiten, sondern auch am eigenen Körper und der Einstellung. Wer Leichtbau möchte, kann es es doch soweit treiben wie er will, jeder fährt auf sein eigenes Risiko und wer bereit ist für 250gr Ersparnis nochmal 300 zusätzlich auszugeben soll er doch. 

Ich schließe mich Sebos Kommentar an... Jedem das Seine, mir das Beste ;-)


----------



## locdog (3. April 2009)

was das berechnen an geht glaub ich kaum das koxx monty und Co. irgend etwas konkret berechnen. Beim BT weis ich das einzelne elemente berechnet wurden !!! aber ob der ganze Rahmen weis ich nicht.

Meiner meinung nach kann man so eine FEM anlyse doch schnell machen, ein paar tage arbeiten und man kann viel raus hohlen. bin zwar kein dpl. in mechanik (aber wo anders  aber habe 3 semester lang freiwilig CATIA kurse gemacht und mus sagen das man aus solchen analysen viel gewint.
Man mus ja nicht die realen daten wissen um den rahmen z.B. fur ein jahr halbar zu machen. es reicht wen man sich die einzelnen "knotenpunkte" ansieht und sie so um projektiert das die die Krafte gleichmasieger ubertragen. MEHR NICHT !

und was das messen angeht.
solche folien tensoren kosten um die 2-3E, man klebt sie fest, an den punkten wo man die verwindungen messen will und schliest die an einen Datenlogger (preis? vielleicht 2kE) an und nen schranze grunes licht geben  hatte schon die gelegen heit mit sowas zu "spielen" ist alles keine rakietenforschung.Klar, einiges mus man doch beachten wie event. temp. kompensation, brucken-ausrichtung usw.  Aber wie wir ja alle wissen, der markt ist doch eher klein und da lohnt sich der aufwand nicht...Obwohl bei denn preisen bei koxx z.B. anstelle von "gey designern" mal nen geischeiten ing. anheuern

....ich finds gut das man die moglichkeit hat ein echtes wettkampf beike ziemlich leicht auf die beine stellen kann wen will.


----------



## Ray (3. April 2009)

Aufgrund unklarer Wirkungsvariablen durch fehlende biomechanische Untersuchungen im Trial-Sport liefern Ergebnisse von Belastungssimulationen keine aussagenkräftigen Daten für Trialrahmen.

Was bleibt sind empirische Beobachtungen der einzelnen Fabrikate. Hier ist Hofmann mit Koxx oder Monty überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen, da der Unterschied bei den möglichen Untersuchungsobjekten einfach viel zu groß ist.

Letztendlich sind es die eigenen Erfahrungen oder die Erfahrungen Dritter die für die empfundene Zuneigung oder Abneigung verantwortlich sind.


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. April 2009)

die farbe lässt das rad sehr unscheinbar rüberkommen - jedoch schöne details.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass 80% der verbauten Maguras an Trialrädern weiß sind. Mit ungebrauchten reifen und gabel (?) würde es noch ne idee besser aussehen, aber darum geht´s ja nicht.
Hast du mal hochgerechnet was der Spaß kostet?


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. April 2009)

unteranderem dank dem "X-Mas-Special" von Tartybikes... (zb. Kurbeln 55)

ziemlich genau 1800 (inkl. Titan-Achsen Wellgo)

wenn man das mal mit einem aktuellen Koxx/Monty vergleicht... grob 2190

dazu kommt, dass manche Teile sicherlich hochwertiger sind. zb. ENO, Ti-Achsen, Ti-Tretlager


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. April 2009)

Video ist fertig... 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4050255"]http://www.vimeo.com/4050255[/ame]


----------



## Sebastian G (8. April 2009)

Krass, wie kontroliert du auf diesen schmalen/hohen Hindernissen fährst.  Echt klasse Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (8. April 2009)

Ich muss nochmal was zu den berechnungen sagen. Jungs wenn ihr was berechnen solltet geht ihr von geraden Rohren aus - sprich ein Sprung aufs Unterrohr und alle berechnungen waren fürn ... Ihr könnt doch nicht von Rahmen ausgehen die nie benutzt werden, dann könnten wir endlich auch Carbon Rahmen fahren .... Die neuen Sky Modelle haben in der 1ten Version nicht mal 2 Wochen gehalten und die Monty Gablen waren ja wohl auch ein Witz. Auf den Koxxdays haben sie Augen gemacht als es hieß das Matze nur 1 Rad Pro Saison fährt - weils eben hält. Jeder bekommt beim Lorenz was er will nur im vergleich zu der neuen "light" serie von Tryall (Nowar) gibt es hier immer Garantie. Alle Aussagen zu "ich glaub es hebt nicht" sind hinfällig. Fakt ist - das zeug ist getestet; Fakt ist - es ist noch keine Narbe die Verkauft wurde kaputt gegangen; Fakt ist - Rahmen die brechen werden vom Lorenz ohne wenn und aber wieder gemacht. Ruft mal in Frankreich an und verlangt das  seit froh das ihr bei Monty und Koxx "noch" Garantie bekommt.
Ps: schönes Vid
______________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## BastiTrial (8. April 2009)

Spitzen Video!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. April 2009)

echt super klasse


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Video. Du bist richtig gut geworden muss ich sagen


----------



## Kenny_K (9. April 2009)

Hallo!

Also mir gefällt das Rad auch sehr gut und ich finde es auch toll dass es Rahmenbauer gibt, die innovative Ideen haben und diese auch umsetzen!


----------

